# glass for a pepper's ghost



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

So I am committing to a big illusion this year...an "Endless Pepper's Ghost". I plan on making an endless hallway off of my revamped catacombs and adding a peppers ghost that appears in the hallway. I found a guy locally that is selling 4x8 sheets of plexiglass for $60 each but they are only 1/10" thick.

Has anyone had any experience with a pepper's ghost and found thin plexi to work? should I go for thicker? Should i only use plate glass?

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Plate glass is heavy and expensive. It you don't mind building a frame, I used this last year. It worked great! It is a lot stronger than you think. And, it's only $9.

Amazon.com: Frost King V76H Shrink Window Kit 84-Inch by 110-Inch, Clear: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@4184FGXKMYL


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

By the way, thinner is better... as long as it doesn't flex. Thick sheets will create a double image.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

So that shrinky-wrap stuff really works? I may need the plexi to apply mirror tint to for the endless hallway, but for the ghost illusion the plastic shrink wrap might be best...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've used thin (3/32 iirc) plexiglass - worked great. I did have to reinforce the edges, though. I used it in a window & the plexi was wider than the visible opening, so I was able to create a thin framework for it.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Excellent, hedg! That was my plan...if this all works out how I see it in my head...it'll be sweet! I just didn't want to get stuck with some thin plexi that would warp or curve too easily and ruin the effect.


----------

